# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•° ®»ألغاز وأحاجي«®°·.¸.•° ·.¸.•° ®»

## سارة بنت محمد

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°  ®»ألغاز وأحاجي«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°  ®»

ما رأيكم في قليل من النشاط الذهني ...مع علم التجويد؟؟

مسابقات وأسئلة متعلقة بالتجويد ....في كل أبوابه ...

وللفائز في كل سؤال باقة من الأزهار ...

وأجره علي الله إذ أوضح لإخوانه نكتة لطيفة من نكات هذا العلم 

هلم نذهب الملل وننفض الكسل ونجدد النشاط ونعلي الهمم 

الله المستعان

انتظروا السؤال الأول .......... 

ملحوظة هذه المسابقة أقمناها من قبل  في منتدى الأكاديمية الإسلامية المفتوحة ، فأطالبكم فضلا لا أمرا عند البحث عدم فتح روابط الأكاديمية : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السؤال الأول

قال تعالى:" ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجــه الله"

((((امتنع الصلة في هاء وجــه لأن ما قبلها ساكن ))))


هل العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا إجابة ؟ باقات الأزهار ستفقد بريقها ورحيقها!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لا إجابة ؟ باقات الأزهار ستفقد بريقها ورحيقها!!


لا بأس, أنا أُحب الأزهار المجففة كثيرًا.. قد تفقد بريقها, لكن رائحتها تبقى زكية : )

الهاء في كلمة (وجه) ليست ضميرًا, وإنما هي من أصل الكلمة, ومد الصلة يكون للضمير المفرد الغائب المذكر المتحرك إذا ما وقع بين ساكنين..

وعليه فالعبارة غير صحيحة, والله أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختنا التوحيد

بارك الله فيك إجابة صحيحة

بحثت لك عن باقة مجففة ووجدتها 

لكني عجزت عن إضافتها !! لماذا؟؟ لا أعرف

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إضافة للفائدة من إجابة الأخ عاصم:


مد الصلة الصغرى
تعريف مد الصلة:
هو مد هاء الضمير للغائب المفرد المذكر المتحركة بالضم أو الكسر
وواقعة بين متحركتين.
وينقسم مد الصلة إلى قسمين هما:
1. مد الصلة الصغرى.
2. مد الصلة الكبرى.

تعريف مد الصلة الصغرى:
هو أن تأتي هاء الضمير بين متحركين. «ولا ينطبق هذا على كلمة (وجه)
وأمثالها لأن الهاء هنا في كلمة (وجه) ليست ضميرًا وإنما هي من أصل الكلمة،
وبناء عليه يكون السؤال خطئًا». والله تعالى أعلم.

سبب تسميته:
أ/ مد صلة:
لأنه في هذه الحالة يجب وصل الهاء بواو أو ياء ممدودة بمقدار حركتين
وذلك لإشباع حركة الهاء.
ب/ صغرى:
لأنه يمد حركتين فقط كالطبيعي وكذلك للتفريق بينه وبين النوع الآخر
لعدم وجود سبب المد الزائد عن الطبيعي.

ملاحظة:
يستثنى من هذه القاعدة قوله تعالى: (وَ إن تَشْكُرُواْ يَرْضَهُ لَكُمْ)،
لأن أصلها "يرضاه" فأتى قبل الهاء حرف ساكن وهو الألف. 

أ/ مد الصلة الكبرى:
وهو مد هاء الضمير الغائب المفرد المذكر مضمومة
أو مكسوره الواقعة بين متحركين (أي أن الحرف الذي قبلها من نفس
الكلمة كان متحركاً والحرف الذي بعدها من الكلمة التي تليها كان
متحركاً أيضاً) تشبع ضمه الهاء ليتولد عنها واو مدية أو تشبع كسرة
الهاء ليتولد عنها ياء مدية، وتمد خمس حركات، ونستطيع أن نقصرها
إلى حركتين كالمنفصل، وذلك إذا جاء بعدها همز.

مثاله: {وهو يحاوره أنا}، {وله أجر}، {به أحداً}.

ب/ مد الصلة الصغرى:
وهو مد هاء الضمير الغائب المفرد المذكر… وتمد مقدار حركتين إن
لم يأتي بعدها همز. 

مثاله: {أعّذبه عذاباً}، {قلته فقد علمته}، {بكلمته ويقطع}.
ويستثنى منه فلا يمد: {يرضه لكم} [الزمر: 7].

ملاحظة:
تقرأ: {فيه مهانا} [الفرقان: 69] بمد صلة على خلاف القياس مع
أنها لم تقع بين متحركتين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لك تلك الإضافة.. 
لرفع صورة اختاري (الوضع المتطور) للرد
ثم اضغطي على هذه الأيقونة :  
ثم ضعي رابط الصورة داخله فتظهر بهذا الشكل:  


 

أو هذا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

المشكلة أني فعلت كما ذكرتِ!! وقد فعلتها من قبل ونجحت في موضوع آخر !! فلماذا لم تظهر هذه المرة؟؟

عامة جزاك الله خيرا على الورد الجميل وبما أننا أخوات وواحد فلا بأس كأني أنا وضعته : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لكن هذه ظهرت

تقريبا الروابط التي اخترتها للصور فيها خطأ ما والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وملحوظة لطيفة أخرى وهي أن هاء "هذه" فيها مد صلة رغم أنها للتأنيث ...فهي من الاستثناءات

والآن مع السؤال التالي ,,,

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السؤال الثاني

وأظنه سهل يسير إن شاء الله العلي القدير 

قال تعالى يقص علينا قول نوح لابنه :" يا بني اركب معنا "

((((فعند ادغام الباء في الميم يكون الادغام ناقص لوجود الغنة ))))

العبارة السابقة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أود شكرك أختي ساره على هذه البادره وأجد أنني مهمله كثيرا هذا الجانب
ولكن لعلكِ تساعدينا بعد الله على التذكر(: 
ماشاء الله أخذتي الباقه عنا أختي التوحيد 
مالعمل السابقون السابقون!
لابأس إذا نحن الاحقون
لعلي أخذ الباقه هذه المره 




> قال تعالى يقص علينا قول نوح لابنه :" يا بني اركب معنا "






> ((((فعند ادغام الباء في الميم يكون الادغام ناقص لوجود الغنة ))))


العبارة صحيحة أختي الغاليه سارة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آخر كلام ؟؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> آخر كلام ؟؟


>>>أبتسـامه
أتراجع العبارة خاطئه 

ولكن لعلك تصوبيني):

----------


## مروة عاشور

الإدغام غير ناقص, ويسمى (إدغام متجانسين صغيركامل)؛ فأدغمت الباء في الميم إدغاما كاملا. 
ولكن الغنة ليست للباء بل للميم المشددة التي أدغمت فيها الباء

ومن لديها مصحف التجويد ستجد أن الإدغام كامل وليس ناقصا

والله أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> >>>أبتسـامه
> أتراجع العبارة خاطئه 
> 
> ولكن لعلك تصوبيني):


سبقتك أختنا (التوحيد) !!

وباقة الزهور لكما مناصفة فأختنا التوحيد كريمة 






> لإدغام غير ناقص, ويسمى (إدغام متجانسين صغيركامل)؛ فأدغمت الباء في الميم إدغاما كاملا. 
> ولكن الغنة ليست للباء بل للميم المشددة التي أدغمت فيها الباء
> 
> ومن لديها مصحف التجويد ستجد أن الإدغام كامل وليس ناقصا
> 
> والله أعلم.


 وفي مصحف المدينة أيضا  نجد علامة الإدغام الكامل وهو أن حرف الباء عارٍ من التشكيل مع تشديد الميم

والإدغام الكامل هو ذهاب ذات الحرف وصفته فلا يبقى للحرف أثر والإدغام الناقص يظل معنا من الحرف شيء من صفاته.

 وهذا الوجه في (اركب معنا)  هو وجه الشاطبية.

وهناك وجه  في الأداء من طريق الطيبة (الحمامي) نظهر فيه الباء مقلقلة ، ويترتب عليه أمور.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم..جيد أنكم أخبرتوني قبل رحيلي المؤقت أن شاء الله
شـ شـكرا  أختي التوحيد(: و سارة(:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> سبقتك أختنا (التوحيد) !!
> 
> وباقة الزهور لكما مناصفة فأختنا التوحيد كريمة


لا غاليتي فالحق يقال>>>لأاختي الغاليه التوحيد
وأن شاء الله سيحين دوري أن  شاء الله
وفقني الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## عبق الياسمين

بارك الله فيكن 

وأعلن انضمامي للمسابقة الجميلة , انتظر السؤال القادم 

دُمتن وسلمتن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهلا بك أختنا الفاضلة عبق الياسمين 

إذن ستشتد المنافسة إن شاء الله مع أختنا قلبي مملكة 


  السؤال الثالث

أتحفكم بسؤال صعـــب ؟؟!!

الكلمة الوحيدة التي وردت عند حفص فيها إدغام كبير هي كلمة ":يهـدِّي:" في قوله تعالى:"أمن لا يهدي إلا أن يهدى" آية 35 من سورة يونس

حيث أن أصلها يهتدي ثم سكن التاء ثم أدغمها في الدال مع التشديد


أهذه العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة

----------


## عبق الياسمين

العبارة خاطئة

 لأن لدى حفص أكثر من كلمة فيها إدغام كبير .


والله يا أختي لم أتوقع صعوبة الأسئلة خاصة وأن معلوماتي في التجويد معلومات مبتدئة .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك الإجابة نصف صحيحة (ابتسامة) وهذا معناه أنك لستِ مبتدئة كما تزعمين 

هل ستنسحبي ؟؟؟ هيا أكملي الإجابة

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> بارك الله فيك الإجابة نصف صحيحة (ابتسامة) وهذا معناه أنك لستِ مبتدئة كما تزعمين 
> 
> هل ستنسحبي ؟؟؟ هيا أكملي الإجابة


لا والله يا أختي لا أزعم فأنا بحق مبتدئة ,

وما لدي من علم في التجويد هي معلومات أجمعها وأسجلها من الدروس والمحاضرات بالإضافة لما تعلمته في المرحلة الجامعية .  :Smile: 

عمومًا عن بقية الإجابة بحثت في النت ووجدت مجموعة إجابات هل ممكن أضيفها أم يخالف نظام المسابقة ؟

المهم استفدت معلومة جديدة وأضفتها لما أعلم عن التجويد .

بوركتِ وسلمتِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مسموح البحث طبعا ما عدا روابط منتديات الأكاديمية الإسلامية
بل مسموح طرح السؤال في منتدى القرآن في المجلس !!

المهم الاستفادة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أين الإجابة ؟؟

----------


## عبق الياسمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أعتذر عن تأخري .

الجملة خاطئة لسبيين : 

الأول / أن لدى حفص أكثر من كلمة فيها إدغام كبير .
الثاني / أن كلمة :"يهِدِّي": ليست من الادغام الكبير بل تعد من ملحقاته .

والسبب أن يهدي أصلها يهتدي لغويــــا لا اصطلاحيا , فلم يرد عن قارئ من القراء أن قرأها يهتدي , وهو شرط هام في الحكم على الكلمة أنها مدغمة إدغام كبير , و نلاحظ أن معنى كلمة يهدي يختلف عن معنى كلمة يهتدي ...لأن يهدي معناها يهتدي بنفسه , فيكون معنى الأية : (أمن لا يستطيع أن يهتدي بنفسه إلا أن يهديه غيره... فكيف يهدي هو غيره ؟؟)

الإجابة منقولة بحثت عنها كما قلت لك .

بوركتِ وسلمتِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك ولكن ...

نحن اشترطنا عدم النقل من روابط الأكاديمية؟؟

عامة الإجابة صحيحة ومختصرة ولنا عودة قريبا للتفصيل أو تتولى أخت عنا هذا فجزاها الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السؤال الرابع

سؤال سهل إن شاء الله ..
 "إذا وقع حرف من حروف كلمة يرملون بعد النون الساكنة وجـــب الإدغــام" 

 
 هذه العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> السؤال الرابع
> 
> سؤال سهل إن شاء الله ..
>  "إذا وقع حرف من حروف كلمة يرملون بعد النون الساكنة وجـــب الإدغــام" 
> 
>  
>  هذه العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟؟


صحيحة لكن ليس على الإطلاق , تكون العبارة خاطئة لو جاء حرف من حروف الإدغام وبعده نون ساكنة في كلمة واحدة لأنه سيمُنع الإدغام.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تكون العبارة خاطئة لو جاء حرف من حروف الإدغام وبعده نون ساكنة في كلمة واحدة لأنه سيمُنع الإدغام.



بارك الله فيك إجابة صحيحة 

مزيد من التفصيل للإفادة؟؟

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> بارك الله فيك ولكن ...
> 
> نحن اشترطنا عدم النقل من روابط الأكاديمية؟؟
> 
> عامة الإجابة صحيحة ومختصرة ولنا عودة قريبا للتفصيل أو تتولى أخت عنا هذا فجزاها الله خيرا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حبيبتي أشكر لك مجهودك وما تقدمين من علم .

فيما يخص الفقرة الثانية من الإجابة كان نقلي لها بعد استئذاني منك , أما الأولى كان دكتور مادة الأصوات قد تطرق لها .

وأنا لم أنقل الإجابة من الأكادمية , نقلتها من شبكة المسك << إن لم أنسَ .

طيب أعتذر عن مضايقتك من غير قصد والله , وما كانت مشاركتي في المسابقة لعلم عندي بل لأني وددت التعرف عليكن أكثر والتقرب منكن , فلم أقصد مضايقة أي منكن .

دُمتن وسلمتن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حبيبتي في الله ، لم تضايقيني والأمر لا يستحق اعتذار 

أهلا بك للمشاركة بكل ما شئت ومن أي الروابط شئت : )

وفي الواقع يبدو أنني أنا من يجب عليها الاعتذار فالآن يبدو لي ردي مفتقرا للذوق وحسن الخلق : )) 

بوركتِ يا غالية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الحبيبة عبق الياسمين 

عبارتك لفتت نظري لأنها عين عبارتي التي وضعتها في الأكاديمية ! وبالفعل بحثت ووجدت موضوعي منقولا بالكامل !! في منتديات المسك دون إشارة لهذا النقل !!

العجيب أنه منقولا بالنص الأسئلة والإجابات بل كلمة (ممــــتاز ) التي كنت أضعها في بداية تعليقي كما هي دون تغيير في الخط أو الحجم أو حتى اللون ! كل شيء مطابق مطابقة تامة حتى أنني لم أستطع منع نفسي من الإنفجار ضاحكة حقيقة!

قد تكون الأخت استأذنتني في ذلك من قبل والله لا أذكر في الواقع وجزاها الله خيرا على نشر العلم دون جهد مني وأنا ليس في نفسي منها ضغينة غفر الله لنا 

وأنا إنما كتبت هذا تبرئة لنفسي من باب قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إنها صفية) في الحديث ، لكي لا يظن بي سوءً، وإن شاء الله بعد إعادة فتح منتديات الأكاديمية من شاءت أن تتأكد من تواريخ الموضوع ومقارنتها بالموضوع في منتديات المسك فلتفعل شاكرة دون التعرض للإجابات : )

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

> أختي الحبيبة عبق الياسمين 
> 
> عبارتك لفتت نظري لأنها عين عبارتي التي وضعتها في الأكاديمية ! وبالفعل بحثت ووجدت موضوعي منقولا بالكامل !! في منتديات المسك دون إشارة لهذا النقل !!
> 
> العجيب أنه منقولا بالنص الأسئلة والإجابات بل كلمة (ممــــتاز ) التي كنت أضعها في بداية تعليقي كما هي دون تغيير في الخط أو الحجم أو حتى اللون ! كل شيء مطابق مطابقة تامة حتى أنني لم أستطع منع نفسي من الإنفجار ضاحكة حقيقة!
> 
> قد تكون الأخت استأذنتني في ذلك من قبل والله لا أذكر في الواقع وجزاها الله خيرا على نشر العلم دون جهد مني وأنا ليس في نفسي منها ضغينة غفر الله لنا 
> 
> وأنا إنما كتبت هذا تبرئة لنفسي من باب قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إنها صفية) في الحديث ، لكي لا يظن بي سوءً، وإن شاء الله بعد إعادة فتح منتديات الأكاديمية من شاءت أن تتأكد من تواريخ الموضوع ومقارنتها بالموضوع في منتديات المسك فلتفعل شاكرة دون التعرض للإجابات : )


أختي الغالية 
لقد بعثت لك رسالة أتمنى أن تكون وصلتك وقد سجلت في المنتدى خصيصا كي أتكلم معك واراسلك 
لأني بعد أن قرأت كلامك شعرت بتأنيب الضمير فأنا من نقل موضوعك إلى منتديات المسك ولكن لم أنقله من الأكاديمية بل 
نقلته من معهد الفرقان حيث كنت طالبة فيه والموضوع كان هناك وأتذكر إني سألتك في نقله فأرجو منك أن تسامحيني ياغالية وتعذريني 
وأن لايكون في قلبك علي شيء لأن والله ماقصدت إلا الخير والفائدة للجميع لذلك نقلت الموضوع كما هو لم أضيف شيء من عندي 
فسامحيني واعذريني كي أرتاح ياغالية

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بورك فيكِ وفي علمك وجهودكِ أختنا الكريمة سارة ونفع بكِ.


** لا عليكن أخواتي الكريمات سارة، وسنبلة الإيمان احتسبن الأجر في الكتابة والنقل والنشر (لعلها تكون لكن من الصدقات الجارية بإذن الله).

جزيتن الجنة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أختي الغالية 
> لقد بعثت لك رسالة أتمنى أن تكون وصلتك وقد سجلت في المنتدى خصيصا كي أتكلم معك واراسلك 
> لأني بعد أن قرأت كلامك شعرت بتأنيب الضمير فأنا من نقل موضوعك إلى منتديات المسك ولكن لم أنقله من الأكاديمية بل 
> نقلته من معهد الفرقان حيث كنت طالبة فيه والموضوع كان هناك وأتذكر إني سألتك في نقله فأرجو منك أن تسامحيني ياغالية وتعذريني 
> وأن لايكون في قلبك علي شيء لأن والله ماقصدت إلا الخير والفائدة للجميع لذلك نقلت الموضوع كما هو لم أضيف شيء من عندي 
> فسامحيني واعذريني كي أرتاح ياغالية


 

أختي الغالية 

ما كان ينبغي أن تكتبي هذا على الملأ إنما هو من حسن خلقك : ))



أليس هذا كلامي:



> قد تكون الأخت استأذنتني في ذلك من قبل والله لا أذكر في الواقع وجزاها الله خيرا على نشر العلم دون جهد مني وأنا ليس في نفسي منها ضغينة غفر الله لنا


 

لكن ....أنا لم أكن في معهد الفرقان!


أكان اسمي هناك (سارة بنت محمد)؟؟؟؟؟؟!!








> ** لا عليكن أخواتي الكريمات سارة، وسنبلة الإيمان احتسبن الأجر في الكتابة والنقل والنشر (لعلها تكون لكن من الصدقات الجارية بإذن الله).


آمين 

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا في الصفحة يا أم عبد الرحمن


أنا لا أحزن على نقل مواضيعي بالعكس تماما...فقط أرجو أن يكتب قبله أو بعده كلمة منقول رفعا للحرج ...

ولا أريد حتى أن يعزو إلي باسمي..ليس لأني مخلصة ولكن لأني أحاول أن أكون مخلصة ..فإنما العلم بالتعلم : ))

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

لقد كانت المسابقة بإسمك في معهد الفرقان ياغالية وكان الموضوع مثبت 
على كل أعتذر مرة أخرى وقد عدلت الموضوع في منتدى المسك وكتبت إسمك تحت كي يتبين للجميع إنه موضوعك . 
خطأ أعترف به والإعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة 
لك حبي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

كنت سأذكر الحديث للأخت سارة يؤجر المرء رغم أنفه .. فلما راجعت الحديث وجدته موضوع ولا اصل له
  -  يؤجر المرء على رغم أنفه  	  	الراوي: 	 	-  	المحدث:   		ملا علي قاري	       -   المصدر:  الأسرار المرفوعة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  377
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  قيل لا أصل له أو بأصله موضوع	 

لذا أسأل الله أن يكون كله في كفة حسناتك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لقد كانت المسابقة بإسمك في معهد الفرقان ياغالية وكان الموضوع مثبت 
> على كل أعتذر مرة أخرى وقد عدلت الموضوع في منتدى المسك وكتبت إسمك تحت كي يتبين للجميع إنه موضوعك . 
> خطأ أعترف به والإعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة 
> لك حبي


ولك حبي واحترامي غاليتي

لا أدري أتقصدي أنه منقول أم أنني أنا وضعته : ))

أعني...أعطيني الرابط فضلا !!




> كنت سأذكر الحديث للأخت سارة يؤجر المرء رغم أنفه .. فلما راجعت الحديث وجدته موضوع ولا اصل له
> - يؤجر المرء على رغم أنفه الراوي: - المحدث: ملا علي قاري - المصدر: الأسرار المرفوعة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 377
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: قيل لا أصل له أو بأصله موضوع 
> 
> لذا أسأل الله أن يكون كله في كفة حسناتك


آمين أختي 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

وأحسن الله إليك على تثبتك من نقل كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

هذا هو الرابط ياغالية 
http://almeske.net/vb/showthread.php...075#post168075

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

غاليتي

إنما أردت رابط المعهد الذي قلت أنني مشتركة فيه وأنك نقلتي الموضوع منه


أم أنني أخطأت الفهم؟؟

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
آسفة غاليتي ظننت تريدين رابط المسك 
المعهد للأسف تم دمجه مع معهد آخر بسبب الحالة المادية السيئة لأنه تعرض للإفلاس أقصد الحالة المادية انهت المعهد قبل أن نكمل الدراسة فيه وكنت انقل منه لكن بعد أن ذهب ذهبت جميع المواضيع منه ولم أعد أقدر أن أفتحه وهذا هو رابطه 
http://www.alforqaan.net/
ستجدين مكتوب إنه تم دمج المعهد مع معهد الصراط وعندما اضغط على رابط الصراط أرى معهد جديد آخر غير القديم وذهبت كل مواضيع القديم 
لك ودي ومحبتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا بأس غاليتي

لكن بالتأكيد لم أكن أنا هي تلك التي كانت هناك أليس كذلك؟! : ))

----------


## سنبلة الإيمان

مادمتي لا تعرفين المعهد فيبدوا إنها ليست أنت ياغالية 
وربما أخذت الموضوع منك ايضا ، ولكني متأكدة إنني قرأت إسمك في وقتها لكن يبدوا 
إنني مخطأة أو ناسية فسامحيني 
أهمس في أذنك بأن مواضيعك رائعة ومفيدة ولديك قلم أروع واسلوب جميل جدا فبورك فيك وفي قلمك الرائع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عودة للألغاز
وإعادة للسؤال الأخير ^_^

السؤال الرابع

سؤال سهل إن شاء الله ..
"إذا وقع حرف من حروف كلمة يرملون بعد النون الساكنة وجـــب الإدغــام" 


هذه العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

هُناكَ استثناءات=)
- كأن يكونَ عندَ النُّونِ موضعُ سكتةٍ واجبة كما في قولِهِ تعالَى:
{وقيلَ مَن راق} سكتة واجبة لحفص على النّون في مَن
- وفي حالَةِ (نون والقلم)، و (يس والقرآن)
هُنا الحُكمُ: إظهارٌ مُطلَق بينَ النُّون في(نون) والواو الّتي تليها،
وبينَ نونِ السّينِ في (يس) والواوِ التّاليَةِ لها مُراعاةً للانفصالِ الحُكمِيّ كما درسْنا.
- كمَا أنّ الشّرطَ الأهمّ في الإدغامِ أنّ النُّونَ السّاكنةَ تكُونُ في كلمَةٍ، حرفُ الإدغامِ في أُخرَى،
وسقوطُ هذا الشّرط وحدَهُ من العبارةِ كافٍ لإثباتِ خطَئِها
ولم يتحقّق هذا الشّرط (انفصال حرفِ يرمُلونَ عن النّون السّاكنة) في أربعِ كلماتٍ هِي:
صنوان، قنوان، دنيا، بُنيان.

<<صح أم خطأ : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

جميل الموضوع والحمدلله لم يفتني كثير من الأسئلة
وأظني سأضطر للمذاكرة من جديد مع كل سؤال جديد فلقد نسيت التجويد تماما من قلة مراجعتي له

وما شاء الله الأمة الفقيرة قامت بالواجب في الرد المفصل

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

كتب الله أجركِ ونفع بكِ أختي الفاضلة سارة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أيــــــن التّصحيح والسُّؤال؟! :"(

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إجابة صحيحة 


^_^ ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*السؤال الخامس

سؤال سهل إن شاء الله تعالى

إذا وقعت النون الساكنة( أو التنوين) المخفاه قبل حرف من الحروف الاستعلاء (خص ضغط قظ) يجب تفخيم الغنة

هل العبارة صحيحة أم خاطئة؟؟؟*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السؤال سهل يا أخوات ^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سامحيني لم أرى السؤال إلا الآن
على ما أتذكر الغنة لا تفخم مطلقا
بل الألف هي التي تفخم وترقق تبعا للحرف الذي بعدها

----------


## لجين الندى

الحق رأيته منذ أنزلتيه .. ولكن أحببت أن أتأخر قليلا في المحاولة حتى يكون هناك محاولات من الأخوات .. 
جزى الله خيرا أم عبدالرحمن فهي أول من نال شرف المحاولة : )

وهذه محاولتي لآنال شرف المحاولة أنا أيضا : )

( خص ضغط قظ ) : هذه حروف الاستعلاء كما ذكرتِ في السؤال 
وحروف الاستعلاء حكمها : التفخيم بلا استثناء 
ولكن التفخيم يكون أقوى في ( ص ، ض ، ط ، ق ، ظ ) .. وهي حروف الاخفاء .
أما ( خ ، غ ) .. فهي حروف الاظهار .
والغنة في الاخفاء تتبع ما بعدها 

ولذلك *العبارة خاطئة* 
لأنه :يجب تفخيم الغنة في جميع حروف الاستعلاء ما عدا ( خ ،غ )

هذا ما ساعدتني به الذاكرة .. والله أعلم : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> سامحيني لم أرى السؤال إلا الآن
> على ما أتذكر الغنة لا تفخم مطلقا
> بل الألف هي التي تفخم وترقق تبعا للحرف الذي بعدها


صحيح على مذهب 
ولكن يوجد مذهب آخر أن غنة الإخفاء تتبع ما بعدها تفخيما وترقيقا وهو الأشهر على الأقل في مصر.
ولكن العبارة فيها مغالطة أخرى يا غالية فليس كل ما ذكر من أحرف تخفى النون عنده ^_^





> الحق رأيته منذ أنزلتيه .. ولكن أحببت أن أتأخر قليلا في المحاولة حتى يكون هناك محاولات من الأخوات .. 
> جزى الله خيرا أم عبدالرحمن فهي أول من نال شرف المحاولة : )
> 
> وهذه محاولتي لآنال شرف المحاولة أنا أيضا : )
> 
> ( خص ضغط قظ ) : هذه حروف الاستعلاء كما ذكرتِ في السؤال 
> وحروف الاستعلاء حكمها : التفخيم بلا استثناء 
> ولكن التفخيم يكون أقوى في ( ص ، ض ، ط ، ق ، ظ ) .. وهي حروف الاخفاء .
> أما ( خ ، غ ) .. فهي حروف الاظهار .
> ...


سدد الله ذاكرتك يا غالية 

إجابة صحيحة دقيقة تستحق باقة زهور بصراحة 

ولعل أم عبد الرحمن تتحفنا بواحدة عليها اسم لجين ^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

تفضلي

----------


## لجين الندى

جمييييييلة جداً أم عبدالرحمن .. بارك الله فيكِ .. وأكرمكِ بخيري الدنيا والآخرة  : )

وجزاكِ الله خيراً سارة .. ولكن ماااااااااااااا  ااا هذا ؟
كريمة في اعطاء الأسئلة .. بخيلة في اعطاء الجوائز : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جمييييييلة جداً أم عبدالرحمن .. بارك الله فيكِ .. وأكرمكِ بخيري الدنيا والآخرة  : )
> 
> وجزاكِ الله خيراً سارة .. ولكن ماااااااااااااا  ااا هذا ؟
> كريمة في اعطاء الأسئلة .. بخيلة في اعطاء الجوائز : )


كيف أكون بخيلة؟؟!
ألم أتسول لك صورة ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*لسلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته

السؤال السادس

إن شاء الله يسير ...

اتصفت الكاف والتاء بصفة الهمس كرد فعل  لصفة الشدة 
هذه العبارة صواب أم خطأ ؟؟*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> *لسلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال السادس
> 
> إن شاء الله يسير ...
> 
> اتصفت الكاف والتاء بصفة الهمس كرد فعل  لصفة الشدة 
> هذه العبارة صواب أم خطأ ؟؟*


هو ماله السّؤال كبير هيك!!
بصراحة يا أستاذة ما مرّت عليّ هذه المعلومة أو نسيتها، ولم أكن مسترجعة لتعريف الشّدّة، وأنا أفكّر قلت لابدّ أنّ الشّدّة فيها انحباس للصّوت عند النّطق بالحرف، وعدت لكتابي فوجدتها كذلك، وعلى هذا الأساس أقول العبارة صائبة والله يستر (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أتيت بنصف الإجابة

الشدة انحباس الصوت
والهمس؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> أتيت بنصف الإجابة
> 
> الشدة انحباس الصوت
> والهمس؟


طيب ممتاز إحنا بخير
قصدتُ أنّهُ لانحباسِ الصّوت حدث الهمس (جريان النّفس).
.
.
هذه المادّة درستها من 6 سنوات تقريبًا، ولربّما نسيتُ أشياءً (نظريّة) كهذه الّتي في السّؤال، أو لم تُذكر لنا لا أدري،
لذا أريدُ أن أسألَ بعدَ إذنك: )
تعريفُ الهمس كما درسناهُ: خفاءُ الحرفِ لضعفِهِ، وجريانُ النّفَسِ معَهُ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لضعفِ الاعتمادِ على مخرَجَهَ،
بينَما الشّدّة: قوّةُ الحرفِ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لانحباسِ الصّوتِ عنِ الجريانِ معِهُ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لقوّةِ الاعتمادِ على مخرَجِهِ.
هل يعني ذلكَ أنّ الكاف والتّاء استثناء؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> طيب ممتاز إحنا بخير
> قصدتُ أنّهُ لانحباسِ الصّوت حدث الهمس (جريان النّفس).
> .
> .
> هذه المادّة درستها من 6 سنوات تقريبًا، ولربّما نسيتُ أشياءً (نظريّة) كهذه الّتي في السّؤال، أو لم تُذكر لنا لا أدري،
> لذا أريدُ أن أسألَ بعدَ إذنك: )
> تعريفُ الهمس كما درسناهُ: خفاءُ الحرفِ لضعفِهِ، وجريانُ النّفَسِ معَهُ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لضعفِ الاعتمادِ على مخرَجَهَ،
> بينَما الشّدّة: قوّةُ الحرفِ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لانحباسِ الصّوتِ عنِ الجريانِ معِهُ عندَ النّطقِ بهِ لقوّةِ الاعتمادِ على مخرَجِهِ.
> هل يعني ذلكَ أنّ الكاف والتّاء استثناء؟


انتظري 
أقررت أن إجابتك صحيحة فبنيت عليها سؤالا أيضا؟؟؟!!

^_^

راجعي المادة يا أستاذة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لا، أعلمُ أنّها إجابةٌ خاطئةٌ يا أستاذة (ابتسامة)
لم أصبِر بعدَ أن أجبتُ قُمتُ بالبحثِ، ووجدتُ إجابةً مِن أُختٍ أُخرَى هُنا:
http://www.almeske.net/vb/t20490-6.html
لكنّي لم أندَم، فقد اكتشفتُ شيئًا مِمَّا ذُكرَ اكتشافًا^^
والمُشكلةُ أنّي لتوّي رأيتُ السّؤال التّالي (في مشاركة 55) بعدَ أن ظننتُني سأرَى ردًّا توضيحيًّا من الأخت... 
أعتذر(ابتسامةٌ خجولٌ)

وطبعًا لم أتجاوَزْ هذا الحدَّ في النّظرِ لأحصُلَ على (براءةِ الاكتشاف) المرّةَ القادمة! 




> راجعي المادة يا أستاذة


ولِمَ الشِّدّة معِي:"(
 الهمسُ أفضل... صح؟
صدّقيني أنا طالبةٌ مُجتهدِة(ابتسامة)، وما نسيتُ مُحتَوَى الكتاب، وراجعتُهُ بشكلٍ مُباشرٍ وغيرِ مُباشرٍ، المُشكلةُ في أنَّ معلوماتِكُم هذهِ ليسَت مذكورةً عندَنا في الكتاب، وما نسيتُهُ هي وهل قِيلَتْ لنا حينَ درستُ التّجويدَ أم لا؟
فالمُلاحظات على هذهِ الشّاكلة تقولُها المعلّمةُ (نتلقّاها منها) في حالِ كانت مُتمكّنةً مُطّلعة.

يعني ليسَ ثمّةَ مفرٌّ مِن أن تُجيبِيني أو تُخبرِيني أنَّ إجابةَ الأخواتِ هُناكَ صحيحةً كافيةً،
و(تشبّثْي بيدِي ولا تدَعِيني أهوِي مِن فضلِكِ) (ابتسامة + خوف من عاقبة المُشاغبة)

سأُطردُ للأبدْ، أعلمُ هذا...!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا أعرف ماذا أقول

هذه المسابقة أظهرت أسوأ ما فيّ بصراحة ^_^

هذه المسابقة قمت بها في منتديات الأكاديمية (قلت هذا والله من كام مشاركة)
وهذا هو الرابط
http://forum.islamacademy.net/showthread.php?t=50534

والتواريخ تشهد أنني ما كنت لأفسد في الأرض وما كنت من السارقين (ابتسامة)

ثم نقل الموضوع بعض الأخوات بنفس الخط وحجمه وألوانه في أكثر من منتدى ودون تعديل ودون نسبة للمصدر ودون ذكر أنها منقولة!!

حقيقة لا يضايقني أن ينقل موضوع لي بدون ذكر أنه لي

لكن أضيق صدرا بشدة بأن يبدو الموضوع كأن الناقل هو صاحبه
ثم الناقل لم يكلف خاطره أصلا بتغيير الخط أو لونه أو أسلوب عرضه حتى

وأتذكر أن إحدى الأخوات سجلت في المجلس أو في الأكاديمية للاعتذار لي وقبلت اعتذارها لكن كلما تكرر الموقف ليظهر وكأني أنا سارقة الموضوع ^_^ ...أضطر لأن أكرر نفس الكلام 

ألم أقل أن هذا الموضوع أخرج أسوأ ما فيّ!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لعلمك يا أيتها الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها

هي نقلت السؤال السابع لأني فعلت ذلك في المسابقة أول مرة كتلميح توضيحي

لكني لن أفعل هذا الآن وأصلا عدلت صيغة السؤال الحالي لأني شعرت أن الصيغة خاطئة...كما أنني غالبا سأضع جوابا من سطرين ولن أنقل إجابتي الطويلة ^_^

الله المستعان

حاولي الاستنتاج من خلال التأمل في تعريف الشدة والهمس فابحثي أولا عن التعريف 

(كلي لطف هيك...
إياك والاعتراض >_< )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لا لا يا أستاذتي ليسَ الأمرُ كما ظننتِ، وأعوذُ باللهِ من الظّنّ وسوئِهِ وبلا دليل!
أذكُرُ كلامَكِ جيّدًا في أوّل الموضوع: ممنوع البحث في الأكاديميّة، لكن أنا بحثت بعدَ أن أجبت.
ثانيًا: قرأتُ كلامَ تلكَ الأخت مرّةً، وأعلمُ أنّ الموضوع لكِ... 
ثالثًا: قلت لأخت أخرى، لأنّي بحثت، وتعمّدت أن لا أصل للمصدر الأصلي حيثُ أنتِ كي يتبقّى شيءٌ من التّشويق^_^

آه وبالنّسبة لصيغة السّؤال لفتتني جدًّا، وجعلتني أتوقّع ولو 1% أنّ إجابتي قد تكون صحيحة>>>تفاؤل مش في محلّه^^

سامحيني لم أُحسِنِ التّعبير، وصدّقيني كل شيء فيكِ يُعجبُني(ابتسام  )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللّطف ضريبة للمحشي^^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

لي عودة لا تجيبي قبلَ أن أرُدّ: )

----------


## بدر الدُّجَى

بورك لكِ أختنا سارة على المسابقة المفيدة

معكنَّ بإذن الله

----------

